# menu navigation



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

When using the remote and ya move all the way to the bottom it would be nice to have it wrap back to the bottom instead having it bark for trying to go farther down.


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

Use the 'Advance' button in most menus and it jumps to the end, then back to the top.


----------



## tai-pan (Feb 9, 2006)

thank you


----------

